# Isaac Kelso



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 17, 2008)

Does anyone know anything about a 19th century author named Isaac Kelso? He wrote two books of which I am aware, and I was wondering what his religious affliation is, or any other background information? 

Internet Archive: Details: Danger in the Dark: A Tale of Intrigue and Priestcraft
Internet Archive: Details: The stars and bars, or, The reign of terror in Missouri


----------

